# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  صورة مضحكة..مقومات بناء الشخصية الاردنية

## مهدي شطناوي

*لاتحرمونا ردودكم*

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه والله مزبوط 
بس مش دايماً يعني بشوف بس مش اكتير الي بيعملوا هيك 

يسلمو الايادي*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شكراً على المرور الجميل

----------


## diyaomari

:SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):

----------


## حلم حياتي

هيك المقومات ولا بلا
بس لتكون انت واحد من هالشبيبة  يا مهدي
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (83):

----------


## anoucha

ههههههههههههه يا مستشين

----------

